# For The Wolftime



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The harsh golden desert stretched out before the four figures as they stood atop a large dune. Each one wore grey and black armour, long wolf pelts blowing out in the wind behind them as they stared at the slowly lowering sun far away. The lead figure dwarfed his brethren, a long blonde mana and thick beard covered his head. A long sword nestled at his side, the words Gormenjarl down its side in black runes. A giant city, hovering fifty metres above the desert vast spires jabbing upwards each one as black as night. 

Standing next to his immense companion was a slightly shorter than his brother was Njal Redfist a Veteran of the Great Crusade he had entered the Eye Of Terror along with the rest of the Thirteenth Grand Company. He resembled any other Space Wolf the one major difference however was his age and glowing orange eyes. He looked up at his immense Brother and said “Leman the city it is on the move if we are to rescue the others we must move now” in a husk voice. Leman Russ Primarch of the Space Wolves and son of the Emperor tilted his head and said “Then we shall” and howled before leaping from the dune and sending sand cascading down after him. 

Njal followed his close friend howling wildly the other two Wolves Hrolf and Tor followed behind them their faces hidden behind wolf shaped helms. Njal stumbled down the steep rise, his left foot being pulled into a hole as sand fell around him. Soon the Wolf was gone. Darkness he thought to himself as sand rolled into his mouth. Suddenly a giant hand clasped around the back of his neck and pulled him upwards, shaking him like a wet dog Russ laughed saying “Njal you will get me killed one of these days!”.

The City moved closer, giant chains each the width of a Rhino APC dangled down smashing away the tops of dunes, Russ ran upon a dune next to one and with one giant howl leapt upon it quickly followed by Tor and Hrolf leaving Njal running behind. The tainted Brother jumped, his arms flailing either side of him and reached out for the Primarch. Russ reached out and grasped his Wolf Brother pulling him upwards he flung him onto foothold and began to climb.

The city became more monstrous and foul as the small band got closer. Bodies hanged from its immense belly, wrapped in razorwire and burnt they wore the runes of Chaos Undivided. Metallic like Spiders scuttled over it, placing new bodies in wire suits and lifted up old ones into their fiery maws. One of them quickly wobbled towards them, Russ grabbed Njal under his arm and jumped away to the nearest chain as Hrolf and Tor opened fire with their Bolt Pistols. 

The creature lifted upwards as the explosive rounds detonated within foul orange liquid gushing out over the two Brothers who found themselves struggling to keep hold. The Monster-Engine’s claws opened and it was sent flying far below with a roar, it crushed a giant dune upon impact sending sand flying upwards as its claws twitched before finally dying. Russ stared at his two Brethren and shouted “Climb Brothers! We shall meet there!” as he pointed to a giant glowing hole in the black underbelly. 

The climb was perilous. Taking the Astartes nearly a hour to complete they came in contact with the Monster-Engine’s several more times each event ending with a dead Chaos beast. Njal jumped over the side of a high gangway and was closely followed by Russ, who’s immense weight caused it to shudder almost too breaking capacity. Hrolf and Tor followed a minute later but about four metres away, each one covered in putrid blood. 

Hrolf placed one hand on his helm and tightened his fingers pulling it away he revealed long red hair and a face covered in scars. He bared his fangs, the left one had been snapped in two by a well placed punch from Tor in the fighting rings back in the Fang a millennia ago causing a rift between the two which had now been replaced by a sense of honour and brotherhood. He was older than both Njal and Tor having been among the very first Space Wolves to walk the stars. Walking towards Russ and Njal he laughed shouting “I would trade a barrel of Ale to this any day!”. 

Tor unsealed his helm next and revealed a almost young looking face. His skin was tanned from where he had stood to close to a exploding Flamer his black hair short and curled. His lips were broken in ten places, each one from Hrolf himself. Golden rigs hanged from his eyebrow, a tattoo of a star nestled neatly on his left cheek a scar now running through its middle. Tor stared at Njal with bright eyes and said “Good to see you in one piece old friend” and winked. 

Russ looked above him at the glowing red hole where some twenty dead Space Wolves hanged by their feet, their arms pointed downwards. The Primarch stared in anger his hand tightening around Gormenjarl as he howled and leapt upwards, he landed on the edge and disappeared inwards. Njal stared at his Wolf Brothers for a few seconds and declared “Now then! We cant let Russ hog all of those damned Traitors can we?” and ran towards the closest ladder he leapt the first five feet before reaching out and grabbing on pulling his weight into the red lit interior. 

Blue and gold armoured figures darted around their eyes glowing a unearthly green as they levelled Bolters at Russ who had now drawn his immense blade. Russ roared shouting “Sons Of Prospero! Prepare to die!” he leapt forwards and swung his blade two handed, cutting a pair of Thousand Sons Chaos Marines in half with ease, dust erupting from the broken armour as Njal followed his leader with a rune covered Chainsword. 

Njal head butted the first Thousand Son, cracking his faceplate and drawing a thin line of blood on his forehead. The Chaos Astartes tripped backwards and turned its head as Hrolf fired his Bolt pistol into the Marine twice taking its lower arm and head off in bright explosions that illuminated the dark space. Russ’ howling echoed around bouncing from ear to ear as he butchered more and more of the enemy none standing in his way. 

The Primarch stood on a pile of dead his armour covered in dust as the three Companions finished up any survivors and took up positions around their Father. Russ sheathed Gormenjarl and rubbed his hands together with a glee saying “We move for the Prison Cells we can get to them via the transport train that runs the length of the City” they all nodded and realised if they were to save Freki they would have to hurry. 

++++++++

Reshep had long served Magnus The Red. And he had been rewarded. Now he stood at six metres a pair of brown feathered wings reached out from his back a long curved beak where his mouth had once been was now stained with the blood of dead Imperials. Thousands of shimmering globes fluttered around him each one showing a different part of his City, Karnak. The large throne room was littered with the skeletons of his prey each one stained with their own dried blood. 

The Daemon Prince stood from his throne and looked around with his single red eye. Images of Thousand Sons performing unholy rituals filled many of the globes while others were of the dunes far below or his Scarabs hanging dead bodies from Karnak’ underbelly. However Reshep stared into that of the cell of the Fenrisian Wolf, Freki. The giant beast was wrapped in sharp chains that when every time it moved gouts of blood would pour away from the struggling beast. 

Reshep’ second in command a large Terminator Armoured Thousand Son named Kuk and thirty of his Sorcerer Brethren stood around a roaring Blood Angel, or it had once been a Blood Angel they had captured over a hundred years ago on the world of Haek when Karnak had left a Warp Rift over a Imperial City. The Astartes stared at Kuk with tired eyes and weakly said “You will pay Dante will come”
Kuk chuckled and said “Dante will not return for you he is dead” the Blood Angel pulled himself as far as he could, chains cutting into his flesh and roared as Kuk slammed his blue glowing Lightning Claw through the Astartes skull. 

Kuk shook his head in disbelief and turned away from the corpse and opened a Warp Rift with one swing of his hand. The Darkness as he was known came out onto a overhanging balcony made from the bones and flesh of thousands of sacrifices that dated from the time of the Horus Heresy and placed his hands on the edge as he stared down at the deserts far below. His cloak, which seemed to change from a blue to green colour blew out behind him as he stared up into the sky with squinted eyes at the planets sun which rolled and shock with long spiralling Solar Flares. Kuk remembered Prospero and how he had followed Reshep into battle and had watched how entire Companies were gunned down.

++++++++

Njal and Tor led the way Bolt pistol and Chainsword drawn. Russ and Hrolf cam next both of them grinning as they approached the large two story high transport train. Several Turrets poked from slits in its sides, several Mutants walked along its top with long strange rifles. Tor howled and pushed past Njal, the older Wolf falling into a crate as the gung-ho Astartes opened fire with his Bolt pistol. The first Mutant toppled away his chest cast wide open as Tor leapt unto the train and smashed the skull of another with his Chainsword.

Viscera was sent tumbling in all directions as Tor slashed away at a Mutant horde. Hrolf and Russ were now charging forwards their weapons drawn. Njal pulled himself up and watched the bloody spectacle take place he vowed that when he got hold of Tor he would snap his neck himself and walked forwards, firing the odd round into Mutants running their way. Within three minutes the entire area was devoid of life bar the Space Wolves who were now searching through it with wide eyes. 

Russ entered the cockpit and grabbed a small squirming Mutant around the back of the throat while drawing Gormenjarl with a large grin. The Grand Wolf spun the Mutant around and pushed the tip of Gormenjarl through its skull with a loud crack that split open its head and sent brain matter onto the grey floor. Russ stared at the controls and bellowed “Tor! You got us into this mess you get us out!” as he spun and ducked out of the door walking towards Hrolf and Njal. 

Tor sat in the bloody chair and toyed around for several moments with the controls before the train suddenly lurched forwards and began to slide along on its antigravity projectors. Tor stood and stared out of the slit windows at the flashing tunnel in front with squinted eyes. Overhead lights flashed as the train turned corners and approached a large pair of gates with a Jackal head upon them. The train was not stopping realised Tor as it sped up he turned and ran back into where the rest of the forces were and shouted “Prepare for impact!” only for it to be silenced by the sound of smashing metal.

Tor was thrown three metres as the metal tide struck him in the back with bone crunching efficiency, he landed hard and slid face first too Russ’ feet who wrapped his hand around Tor’ wrist and wrenched him upwards. Russ had lost his armour thousands of years before when he had been captured by the Black Legion but had managed to escape with the help of the Thirteenth Grand Company and Freki and Geri, his Wolf siblings and had had it replaced when he landed on a Forge World.

Fire followed the metal. Singing the Space Wolves as they leapt from a half destroyed door away and landed on a platform full of rubble. There was several dead Thousand Sons and Mutants strewn across the floor, many rent open by large pieces of rock or metal. The four Wolves howled and charged off down a long hallway full of cells. Njal did not care for those prisoners within the cells around them knowing that the only prize here was Freki.

+++++++

Kuk looked around suddenly as the doors behind him burst open and a large Space Wolf wobbled in with a Chainsword drawn. Hrolf stared at the Tactical Dreadnaught wearing Thousand Son in front of him and spat “Traitor Of Prospero Die!” and leapt forwards his blade swinging upwards as he pressed down hard on the activation rune. The Thousand Son parried the blow easily with his Lightning Claw and hissed “We are not the Traitors Mutt!” and swung around with a glee.

Kuk let the Warp build up within him and placed one hand on the Space Wolf and released it into his shoulder sending him flying backwards over the edge of the platform. Kuk walked towards the edge and looked over at a struggling Astartes, his Chainsword was still in one hand while the other was firmly wrapped around the end of the balcony. Kuk raised his Lightning Claw above his head and said “I shall rid the galaxy of one more barbarian!” and laughed slightly but as he did so one giant hand grabbed hold of his wrist and lifted him into the air. Kuk stared into the ravenous eyes of Russ with utter fear as the Primarch opened his mouth and bit down upon his head with two giant fangs and pulled away, the upper spine coming with it as he tossed the body into a wall and helped Hrolf up.

Russ backhanded Hrolf onto the floor and said “I should have let the witch kill you! Running off like some Blood Claw!” Hrolf stared at him and looked down saying “My Primarch I apologise” Russ nodded and lifted him up saying “Now then old friend I think we shall find Freki” before turning and running off like some giant crazed monster. Njal patted Hrolf on the shoulder and smiled as he looked into the darkness they had just came from and sprinted after Russ.

The Sons Of Fenris hid down a side tunnel as fifty Thousand Sons ran past with drawn Bolters. Russ had wanted to fight them and no one doubted he could prevail but why take the risk? Why let someone as powerful as him die for nothing? Tor followed Russ and Njal closely, Hrolf bringing up the rear of the small band. A drastic howling filled their ears as they neared the last Cell Russ roaring “Freki!” as he kicked down the door and came face to face with his Brother. 

The Wolf was covered in scars both fresh and old. Long bladed chains were draped around him and cut into his skin as he tried to move closer to Russ who felt his heart in his throat for letting him get captured in the first place. Russ drew Gormenjarl and brought it down upon the chains, shattering them with ease he placed his hand on Freki’ head and smiled saying “Now what say we get off this City?” as the Fenrisian Wolf howled and ran down the twisting hallway the Space Wolves in close pursuit. 

Freki ripped from the Prison and bit a Thousand Son in two like a twig as he leapt upon another Squad tearing them apart with ease. Russ watched Freki dispose of the enemy with a smile, his giant fangs showing in the light as the Rhino APC sized Wolf made mincemeat of the enemy. Njal stared at the beast in awe. He had come into contact with his wiser Brother, Geri several times before but only twice had he seen Freki in the six thousand years he had travelled with Russ.

Njal tapped Hrolf on the shoulder and said “Reminds me of Tor” as Freki bit another Thousand Son in two both Astartes burst out in laughter their younger Brother raising a eyebrow. Tor shook his head and muttered “Crazy old Wolves” as he stared up at the immense form of Leman Russ who was now rubbing his finger tips across his chin his eyes squinting as he focused on the fleeing Thousand Sons. Something was now right. The Thousand Sons would never flee thought Njal to himself as they disappeared Russ shouted “Freki! Do not waste you time!” the Wolf turned and stared at the Primarch running back quickly.

A bright light caused the Wolves to shield their eyes as it enveloped them completely. Four seconds past before the light died Russ opening his eyes first he laughed loudly and looked around. Standing around the group in a giant circle was more than four hundred Space Wolves, many tainted by the Mark Of The Wulfen the Primarch raised his hands and clapped several times. The Thirteenth had come. Njal opened his eyes and looked up to his Primarch asking “What now?” Russ stared back down at him and said “What now? Now Njal we make for Fenris! For The Wolftime!”.


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Thats one hell of a story DA the black library should be reading this . If anyone doesnt agree with my opinion pm me and ill explain my positive critisism


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellent start. Fantastic story da. I want to read more.


----------



## Primarch Who? (Aug 27, 2009)

This is Great da.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

To be honest, I stopped reading after the first two paragraphs, but then when I read the comments I went back and read the whole thing.

First, your plot is good (apart from the slightly anti-climactic ending) and the action is great. I got a really good mental picture of the city as I was reading. 

However, your grammar leaves something to be desired and your sentence length/structure is a bit halting, making it hard to read which is why I stopped the first time. I recommend doing the writing exercise that Com. Ploss posted in Week 12. I'd love to see a re-write of this because it has a lot of potential.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys :victory: as for re-writting this thats a no. However i will be returning and doing the arrival on Fenris and thought it out carefully last night while i was getting pissed:biggrin:


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

This is damn good. Have some rep.


----------



## Forty (Aug 3, 2009)

nice work DA. can't wait to read more.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Great again mate. I will rep you whenever i can. +rep.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome story. I have to echo the sentiments of grammar but the story itself is quite fascinating and enveloping. I love the characters and the plot. Nice work!


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Good start Da. Have the first rep i've given out!

Personally, I would advise giving a thought to re-visiting the story at some point. There are parts that could use a bit of cleaning up (grammar, spelling...) and I would be thrilled to see a bit more fleshing out of the descriptions using all of the senses: especially smell for sons of Russ. It would just take an already good story to the next level.


----------

